# Deadly Slingshot



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My son (53 years old) decided to start shooting with a slingshot about three months ago. He has become fairly accurate with it and is getting better by the week. The following pictures are a box target, 100 shots of various ammo at 33 feet







. !/4" steel ball, 3/8" steel ball and standard size white marbles. The old deer head target was shot in the eye at 33 feet, first shot.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's going to leave a mark. Good shooting.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's pretty good for only having shot a couple months. 
I need to get mine out & start shooting again. I've taken a couple rabbits with it, but that's been a few years to say the least.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Was you son inspired by Rufus?
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rufus-hussey-the-slingshot-man.317415/#post-2351447


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shortdrift,,,,,,, That brought back some awesome memories!
& 'Rufus' is my hero!

Dad whittled out my first 'Y' when I was about 8, & my whole life was changed forever!
With pockets full of marbles & 1/4" nuts, I headed out into the huge woods behind our house,,, EVERY Sat,,,,, & Sunday, after church! 
The woods was SO quiet Sunday AM.
MOM never had to look for me again,,, I was in-the-woods!
Eventually, I became so proficient at tracking & bagging rabbits, squirrels, & sometimes pheasants that I had to carry a 5 gallon bucket for all the necessary gear,,,,, & return 'game caddy'. 
LOL,,, back then, there was SO much game out behind our (city limits) houses that I supplied most of the Sunday dinners for most of my neighbors,,,, I can still hear the neighbor 'Hungarian & Slovak' Moms yelling GOOD LUCK! 
Like 'FREE' Hungarian Rabbit poprikash. (sp?)

NOW, it's firewood cutting time,,,, & just yesterday I was taking the time out to cut a dozen 'Y's out of an old birch tree,,,, after all, it's getting REAL close to time to get a sling in the hands of my G-kids!

TG I STILL have 2 gallons of iron-ore pellets stored back in the shed. (about +- 40 YEARS now!) ;>)

*QUESTION?
Where can I get some GOOD, UV proof, LONG LASTING, high velocity RUBBER BANDS!? 
After-all,,,, those huge/long, RED rubber bands from the neighborhood grocery store, NO LONGER EXIST!!!!???
*
THANKS again Shortdrift!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

i had a ''flip'' made from ash in the mid-60s. living in the city and having too much energy, it became a liability and i got rid of it. i was the second coming of ''dennis the menace''. lol


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Doboy said:


> Shortdrift,,,,,,, That brought back some awesome memories!
> & 'Rufus' is my hero!
> 
> Dad whittled out my first 'Y' when I was about 8, & my whole life was changed forever!
> ...


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

doboy, i grew up close to you but never had a chance to use mine on game though we did have the occasional pheasant in the back yard. i would ride the city bus downtown (fares were a nickle then) and pick up the iron ore pellets along the tracks near the erie lackawanna terminal. one trip would give me a supply of ammo for a long time.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

stormfront said:


> i had a ''flip'' made from ash in the mid-60s. living in the city and having too much energy, it *became a liability and i got rid of it*. i was the second coming of *''dennis the menace'*'. lol


Yep,,,, "dennis",,, another 'hero' of mine!
& that "liability"???? 
I actually GOT BUSTED for selling slingshots, for $.50! Cops actually knocking on the door,,,, scared the CRAP-OUT-OF-ME!!! like I was 12!

There were SO MANY pheasants under that Center St Bridge! ;>) (ammo too!) lmao,,,,,

Oh,,, the good 'ol days.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Cut your bands out of a bicycle inter tube. Use those for the grandsons slingshots. For bands that are more heavy duty and take a little more to pull back cut them from a semi truck tire tube. Every time I take a walk in the woods I carry one of those small fold up saws. Always keeping an eye out for the perfect Y branch. I still use the tongue out of an old pair of work boots for the ammo pouch.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

......


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

doboy, i am so glad that ohio edison didn't knew i was carrying concealed back then. lol. i travel across the center street bridge once in a while and though the pheasants are gone, i actually see wild turkeys and the occasional eagle flying up from lowellville.

you're right, the good old days. back then the ypd never even bothered to chase me. i ran like a gazelle. now i waddle like a hippo. lol


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Shortdrift,,,,,,, That brought back some awesome memories!
> & 'Rufus' is my hero!
> 
> Dad whittled out my first 'Y' when I was about 8, & my whole life was changed forever!
> ...


what a great read ! thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Good shooting with the slingshot. A trip down memory lane for me looking at the tore up target. As a kid I shot the iron pellets that my uncle brought home from the rail yards for me. Those were the best free amno a kid could have. Mom was annoyed with the rust stains in my jeans pockets from carrying them all the time. A pair of squirrels fell together from the same tree to them once. The next logical step for me was picking up archery at 13. I still have that old wooden Whamo slingshot. The rubber bands long ago had rotted away. A friend years back bought a lead mold for 3/8" round balls. It may had been for 38 cal muzzle loader ball mound but they were deadly ammo out of our wrist rockets. 
Thanks for sharing the photo


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Madison Parker Navy SEAL instructor has some nice youtube video's on the subject .. some UK guy's also. be a nice hobby to get into i have a wrist rocket minus the bands i got a bunch of lead maybe i will buy a amo mold


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> !
> 
> *QUESTION?
> Where can I get some GOOD, UV proof, LONG LASTING, high velocity RUBBER BANDS!?
> ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pk-Rubb...917153?hash=item361d8b8661:g:Zg4AAOSwBMVZd3Zs


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Might have to look into that as a home defense weapon, could really pepper somebody's as...... with that!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pk-Rubb...917153?hash=item361d8b8661:g:Zg4AAOSwBMVZd3Zs


You led me to these!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-elast...632634&hash=item3a9515e536:g:omcAAOSwVFlT4QB5

lol,,,
https://www.ebay.com/p/200pcs-Steel...ot-Bearing-Ammo-Outdoor-Adult-Game/2018312788

FYI,,, friend Joe just walked in & gave me the updated perch & eye report for Conny,,,, all I'm allowed to say is 'stay CLOSE' to shore. ;>)
AND he said that there are millions of iron ore pellets along the Conny River tracks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazon has the rubber tubing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> You led me to these!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-elast...632634&hash=item3a9515e536:g:omcAAOSwVFlT4QB5
> 
> lol,,,
> ...


Weird that the slingshot bands you looked at are illegal in Australia. Wonder if they allow peashooters?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Weird that the slingshot bands you looked at are illegal in Australia. Wonder if they allow peashooters?


Ya, that caught my eye too. 
'LAWS' Worse than Canada????

I couldn't believe all of the COMPETITION grade slings that are listed,,,,, like $100 up! Some come with scopes, stabilizers,,, injected mold aluminum riser. (lol,,, no maple or birch 'Y's.)
Then there are the radical 'China' made (wait 2 months type) slings, for $10! Just as fancy.
Cracks me up! Most likely, they ALL come from China,,,,,
Ya gotta LOVE that USA 'Free-enterprise' middleman!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My son is now practicing two to three times a day and has become very accurate. He is now knocking off 12ga shotgun shells 7 out of ten times at 10 yards. The practice session's are 100 shots each.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Weird that the slingshot bands you looked at are illegal in Australia. Wonder if they allow peashooters?


charmer, in my city they would probably technically not be allowed... the city fathers, in their infinite wisdom, drafted an ordinance that prohibits any devices that "shoot projectiles" ... I've ask some of the local gendarmes' for clarification and they tell me that it is all inclusive, BB/pellet guns, bow and arrow, sling shots, and if they really want to get technical and rude about it, it includes air soft and nerf guns as well ... gotta love big brother watchin out for us  keeping us safe from those pesky chipmunks, squirrels and starlings, use of the deadly nerf guns would surely decimate the population  as an aside, Australia is a "nobody is allowed to have any guns at all" country, maybe slingshots are considered lethal weapons there


----------



## Seasport (Nov 19, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> My son (53 years old) decided to start shooting with a slingshot about three months ago. He has become fairly accurate with it and is getting better by the week. The following pictures are a box target, 100 shots of various ammo at 33 feet
> View attachment 248005
> . !/4" steel ball, 3/8" steel ball and standard size white marbles. The old deer head target was shot in the eye at 33 feet, first shot.


----------



## Seasport (Nov 19, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> My son is now practicing two to three times a day and has become very accurate. He is now knocking off 12ga shotgun shells 7 out of ten times at 10 yards. The practice session's are 100 shots each.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im glad this thread popped up. I got the idea to get my boy a slingshot from this last fall for christmas. Since its warmed up a bit he has been practicing every day for about a week now. For 6 years old hes not bad. At first i didnt think he would have the strenght to pull one back far enough to do any damage,i was wrong,lol.
I have a area set up for him where sets up plastic pop bottles an knocks them down. From 20 feet he is almost 50/50 on knocking them down. Gonna get him a bunch of targets here soon an told him if he gets consistant enough will get him into the woods this fall with one,see what he can do.


----------

